# Need a new Wifi Modem + Router



## bibinjohn (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi... i have a BSNL BB Combo 500 night free plan. My modem is Teracom t2-b-gawv1.4u10y-bi. No matter how many times i connected its maximum connected speed is 2000kbps (never goes beyond 2000) and my Downloading speed will be always less than 195KB/s. 

i don't know if it is the modem or the telephone. Now i am thinking of buying a new Modem. i don't know the range wireless range of my current teracom modem. So i need a new modem with a wireless range of 300mbps. My maximum budget is 3000rs. If this on Flipkart, a D-link Modem

Flipkart: D-Link DSL-2750U Wireless N ADSL2+ 4-Port Wi-Fi Router: Router

is this modem good..?  Is there any modem under this budget. i never uses USB connection only LAN and WiFi..
i need the suggestions from you people..


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 28, 2012)

Specs and User Reviews, both are quite good. 
So, overally its a good product. Go with it.


----------



## digit.sh (Apr 29, 2012)

I have been using Dlink DSL-2730U. It works flawlessly. Not a single problem. Go for 2750U, it should be better than 2730U.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Apr 30, 2012)

i am using Dlink 2750U.. 
performance is pretty good.. 
i purchased arnd 2.2k


----------

